# audi 3.2L roadster



## goslings (Jan 12, 2009)

new user
AD53 TTx - Audi 3.2L roadster, (DSG), had it since 2006 lovely car, now a few little niggles ....
brake discs - temp rising 110 - but I'll search around the forum and post later
Ian


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome not to late to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi goslings, welcome to the forum


----------



## goslings (Jan 12, 2009)

thanks all
I see many have banners or some kind
pict on their cars 
how do you do this?
thanks
Ian


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

goslings said:


> thanks all
> I see many have banners or some kind
> pict on their cars
> how do you do this?
> ...


Hiya,
Better late than never as they say.
I see you picked the perfect engine, gerbox and body though!  
To have the pics of your car in your sig you need to do the following:-
Host the photo having resized it down to fit. Copy the pic as an IMG. Then go to your profile, then to user control panel, then to edit signature.
Paste your pic here and that should be it.


----------



## goslings (Jan 12, 2009)

> Host the photo having resized it down to fit. Copy the pic as an IMG. Then go to your profile, then to user control panel, then to edit signature. Paste your pic here and that should be it


Got the avatar in finally but 
Not quite got the banner sorted, is the sig just one IMG file ? 
whats an IMG file - will a jpeg or png do 
is it the link that is pasted in or the actual photo, i put it up in my hotmail account 
as you can see I've not sorted this yet 
thanks
Ian


----------

